# NIE application requirements



## dombili (Jan 17, 2014)

Well we don't know how sane it is, but we will take a plane with my wife and just come to Barcelona and start a life there.

We have some money aside, so we think we are good without jobs for at least 6 months. Then we can start worrying 

So: For NIE, health insurance and sufficient funds things.

I have seen some private health insurance offers from 25 Euros or so. Are these good for a NIE application or is there a specifically defined insurance for that?

Sufficient funds: We have the money in our homeland, obviously. How are we supposed to prove it? Do they accept a bank statement from our local bank (in Turkey) or it has to be in Spain? How do we open a bank account without a NIE and transfer?

Thank you for any replies in advance.

p.s. My wife is a citizen of EU (Bulgaria) so we just need to satisfy the financial requirements.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dombili said:


> Well we don't know how sane it is, but we will take a plane with my wife and just come to Barcelona and start a life there.
> 
> We have some money aside, so we think we are good without jobs for at least 6 months. Then we can start worrying
> 
> ...



:welcome:

all you need for a NIE number is your passport, the form & a reason for needing one ......... but you actually need to *register as resident*

this post made earlier today on another thread sums up the requirements rather well 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...275753-residency-minefield-4.html#post2879161


----------



## dombili (Jan 17, 2014)

A reason! That's where we are stuck at!

To live in Spain, that's the reason.

Can I write:

"In order to have a solid rent contract, in order to be able to make a health insurance, in order to open a bank account, in order to handle the daily things until I find a job, I would like to get a NIE".

?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dombili said:


> A reason! That's where we are stuck at!
> 
> To live in Spain, that's the reason.
> 
> ...



so just register as resident then - they'll issue you with a NIE number then

you can open a non-resident bank account with your passport at most banks - you don't need a NIE to rent a property - they want photo ID usually so your passport is enough

health insurance is also do-able without a NIE I believe


----------



## dombili (Jan 17, 2014)

Is there a standard for the health insurance? Are those 25 Euros/month ones enough?

Can someone share experience on this?

Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dombili said:


> Is there a standard for the health insurance? Are those 25 Euros/month ones enough?
> 
> Can someone share experience on this?
> 
> Thanks.


what does it cover?

the insurance needs to be comprehensive


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

dombili said:


> Well we don't know how sane it is, but we will take a plane with my wife and just come to Barcelona and start a life there.
> 
> We have some money aside, so we think we are good without jobs for at least 6 months. Then we can start worrying
> 
> ...


Yes, your wife will have the right to residence, assuming she fulfils the financial and healthcare requirements. She also has the right to apply for residence for you, which won't necessarily be an easy process, so check carefully what is needed for you. There may well be some extra visa requirements and some paperwork which you will need before you move to Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Yes, your wife will have the right to residence, assuming she fulfils the financial and healthcare requirements. She also has the right to apply for residence for you, which won't necessarily be an easy process, so check carefully what is needed for you. There may well be some extra visa requirements and some paperwork which you will need before you move to Spain.


the OP can come to Spain on a visitor visa & can apply for residency, as the spouse of an EU citizen, after his wife has registered

I believe though that the financial requirements are higher


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Oops, sorry, double post.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> the OP can come to Spain on a visitor visa & can apply for residency, as the spouse of an EU citizen, after his wife has registered
> 
> I believe though that the financial requirements are higher


.....and as I said check what extra paperwork will be needed- maybe marriage certificates, etc translated- and make sure you have everything you need before you move.


----------



## dombili (Jan 17, 2014)

We are bringing whatever documents we came across in our searches on the internet. But as the laws change every other week, we will see once we are there, what is actually required at the moment.

I am still curious about a proper health insurance. I don't want to make one and then hear "oh, this was not it, you should have this kind of insurance".

Is this good, for instance?

Healthplan Classic - Sanitas Health Plan Spain

note: Did not let me put an URL

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dombili said:


> We are bringing whatever documents we came across in our searches on the internet. But as the laws change every other week, we will see once we are there, what is actually required at the moment.
> 
> I am still curious about a proper health insurance. I don't want to make one and then hear "oh, this was not it, you should have this kind of insurance".
> 
> ...



Sanitas is a well known company with a good reputation

the rules for residency don't change that often - they've changed only twice in the 10 years I've lived here


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

dombili said:


> > I have seen some private health insurance offers from 25 Euros or so. Are these good for a NIE application or is there a specifically defined insurance for that?.
> 
> 
> Try this: Seguro de salud - Seguros - Seguro dental - Seguros médicos - Seguro médico online - Residencias - médicos - hospitales. I learned from others on here that the Spanish site/office gives a less expensive quote. You need to import some information to get your quote. I got a quote online from Sanitas for about 100 euros with no copay. I think it is higher than what most people said they pay for their private insurance so I am still shopping around (I think I may have chosen the max coverage for everything, I'm in my 40's but did list a pre-existing condition).
> ...


----------



## basbelle (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this question, this has been extremely informative since I too am in the same boat with my family, also moving in July, also vaguely flying by the seat of our pants. Our current search has turned to insurance as well being that it is a requirement yet without specifics. I also had no idea you could get an NIE number just from a consulate. I wish you all the luck in the world in this endeavor and please continue to keep us posted in your success.


----------



## dombili (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone for contributions. In the end we got lucky and my (EU citizen) wife started a job so everything went smooth so far. I think I will get my TIE soon.

Cheers


----------

